# recycled asphalt pavement



## shawnhunts1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Thinking of having our driveway (which is in need of something) paved with rap. I live north of 55 and I have concerns about the effects of plowing in the winter. I cant afford cement or asphalt. Any info for me?


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

If you are talking about asphalt millings they work fine. Once they are rolled and drove over they become really packed down. Plowing snow shouldn't tear it up too much.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Who does work like that? I'm also north of 55.


----------



## shawnhunts1 (Sep 8, 2009)

hodgins in west branch jimbos


----------



## Tracker01 (Jul 6, 2010)

My uncle had crushed concrete put down on his driveway. Couple dump trucks from elmers. Believe it was 600ish but I'm not certain.


----------



## wateroperator (Nov 8, 2013)

RAP makes a fine driveway and should withstand some plowing as long as it's compacted very well. Just make sure it's graded as smooth as possible and then compact the crap out of it. Drenching with water while compacting does wonders for it also. 21aa crushed concrete also makes a very nice driveway. I had 25 tons delivered yesterday actually and as soon as the coffee is gone, will be spreading it with the Bob. Good luck.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Is gravel an option for you? We had a long (couple of hundred yards) driveway in Presque Isle County and it held up to plowing. Fresh gravel needs applied every few years as part of normal maintenance.


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

Jimbos said:


> Who does work like that? I'm also north of 55.


I had 4 Mile Welding, just about a half mile off I 75 exit, split a thick walled pipe that fits over the cutting edge of my plow on my plow truck and weld a bracket on it to bolt to the plow.
It won't tear up the gravel, but it does not scrape up the gravel. It tends to ride up though in heavy wet snow though.
When I say split, I mean he cut with a cutting torch a straight line so it fit on the cutting edge.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

2508speed said:


> I had 4 Mile Welding, just about a half mile off I 75 exit, split a thick walled pipe that fits over the cutting edge of my plow on my plow truck and weld a bracket on it to bolt to the plow.
> It won't tear up the gravel, but it does not scrape up the gravel. It tends to ride up though in heavy wet snow though.
> When I say split, I mean he cut with a cutting torch a straight line so it fit on the cutting edge.


I just have a hydraulic Boss plow for my 850 Sportsman, so plow weight isn't so much an issue, I have a 750 foot gravel drive that's still mostly unpaved and the cost of paving all of that is ridiculous, so I was thinking about that chip seal paving stuff and then the RAP caught my eye.

I just drove down from Petoskey to Livonia and the worst part of the whole drive was Grayling to West Branch, it was just brutal.


----------



## road trips (Jan 10, 2008)

Do it spring or summer in order to give it time to pack down before winter.


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

RAP needs sun and heat to pack it together. I would also recommend waiting until spring.


----------

